# mainpean bezahlen für 6 sec?



## SammyXP (21 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Bin aus Blindheit einem "legalen" Dialer von mainpean
auf den Leim gegangen. Dagegen kann ich ich wohl nichts machen, denn der Preis von 79,95/65 min stand klein in der Ecke.
Die Verbindungszeit betrug aber nur ganze 6 Sekunden, dann wurde
irgendwie getrennt(NICHT VON MIR).
Meine Frage: Muß ich die 80 € bezahlen auch wenn keine Leistung
erbracht wurde? Denn das ist in 6 sec ja nicht möglich.

Danke im Voraus für ne schnelle Antwort.

m.f.G. Sam


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

*Ratschlag ohne jegliche Gewähr oder Haftung*

Falls die Verbindung wirklich nur 6 Sekunden gedauert hat; gibt es ein aktuelles Urteil mit einem ähnlichen Fall. Beachten Sie aber, dass Urteile immer Einzelfallsentscheidungen sind, die von Gericht zu Gericht völlig anders ausgehen können.
Alternativ können Sie natürlich auch beim Mainpean um Kulanz bitten; diese Firma liest hier ja angeblich mit.
Im Zweifelsfall sollten Sie aber auf jeden Fall einen Fachanwalt oder eine zugelassene Rechtsberatungsstelle aufsuchen.

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/aghildesheim090703.htm
AMTSGERICHT HILDESHEIM
                         URTEIL 
                         21 C 170/03
                         hat das Amtsgericht Hildesheim im
                         schriftlichen Verfahren nach § 495 a ZPO
                         aufgrund der bis zum 25. Juni 2003
                         eingegangenen Schriftsätze durch den
                         Richter am Amtsgericht (...) für Recht
                         erkannt: 
                         1.) Die Klage wird abgewiesen. 

                         2.) Die Kosten des Rechtsstreits werden der
                         Klägerin auferlegt. 

                         3.) Das Urteil ist vorläufig vollstreckbar. 

                         Die Berufung wird nicht zugelassen. 


                                  Entscheidungsgründe:


                         Von der Darstellung des Tatbestandes
                         wird gemäß § 313 a ZPO abgesehen. 

                         Die Klage ist nicht begründet. Ob der
                         Beklagte nur ins Blaue hinein behauptet, die
                         Verbindung sei aufgrund eines Impulses
                         eines "bösartigen Dialers" zustande
                         gekommen, und ob der Netzbetreiber die
                         Beweislast dafür habe, dass eine solche
                         Verbindung nicht vorgelegen habe, wie der
                         Beklagte meint, kann dahinstehen. Die
                         Klägerin hat ihrerseits nur ins Blaue hinein
                         behauptet, dass das Verbindungsentgelt
                         nicht unangemessen hoch sei. Der Beklagte
                         rügt u.a., dass nicht dargetan sei, wie sich in
                         der Abrechnung der insgesamt nur 10
                         Sekunden dauernden Verbindung der "für
                         0190 - Verbindungen vorgeschriebene"
                         Ansatz eines gebührenfreien Zeitraums
                         ausgewirkt habe. Die im Schriftsatz vom 20.
                         Juni 2003 gemachten Ausführungen der
                         Klägerin hierzu, nämlich 

                         "es handelt sich vorliegend - im Rahmen
                         der durch den Drittanbieter frei tarifierbaren
                         Rufnummemgasse 0190-0 - um einen Tarif,
                         bei dem gleich zu Anfang einer
                         Mehrwertdiensteverbindung ein bestimmter
                         Pauschalbetrag berechnet wird, wodurch
                         dem Kunden sodann die Inanspruchnahme
                         des betreffenden Mehrwertdienstes beliebig
                         lang, für eine maximale Zeit von X
                         Minuten/Stunden oder für eine bestimmte
                         Anzahl von nach erstmaliger Bezahlung
                         kostenloser Einwahlen ermöglicht wird. Im
                         Rahmen von Blocktarifen werden
                         Mehrwertdienste nach alledem
                         ereignisbezogen beispielsweise pauschal
                         für den Downioad einer Computerdatei -
                         unabhängig von der Dauer des Gesprächs
                         berechnet," 

                         gehen hierauf nicht ein. Das Gericht muss
                         die hier möglichen Unterscheidungen nicht
                         ohne weiteres kennen. Die Klägerin selbst
                         hat den Beklagten noch mit Schreiben vom
                         07. August 2002 auf die gebührenfreien
                         Zeiträume hingewiesen. 

                         Die Kostenentscheidung folgt aus § 91 ZPO.
                         Die Entscheidung über die vorläufige
                         Vollstreckbarkeit beruht auf §§ 708 Nr. 11,
                         713 ZPO. Die Entscheidung über die
                         Nichtzulassung der Berufung folgt aus § 511
                         Abs. 4 ZPO. Weder hat die Rechtssache
                         grundsätzliche Bedeutung noch erfordern
                         Fortbildung des Rechts oder Sicherung einer
                         einheitlichen Rechtsprechung eine
                         Entscheidung des Berufungsgerichts.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2003)

*Der Textbaustein*

Anbei möchte ich auch noch einmal den "Textbaustein" in Erinnerung rufen; er beantwortet sicher viele Fragen; einfach gründlich durchlesen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2276


----------



## SammyXP (23 Juli 2003)

Hatte tonnos-berlin hier im Forum ne PN geschrieben aber der antwortet nicht.
Es ist einfach kein rankommen an die Firma.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2003)

SammyXP schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte tonnos-berlin hier im Forum ne PN geschrieben aber der antwortet nicht.
> Es ist einfach kein rankommen an die Firma.


Tonnos hatte geschrieben, dass man ihm ein Fax senden und per E-Mail auf das Fax beziehen soll, dann nimmt er sich der Sache an. Da PN nicht unbedingt zum Geschäftsgebahren gehört, sollte man eher den angeratenen Meldeweg für den Schaden benutzen. Um tonnos ist es eh hier zur Zeit ruhig geworden - der ist bestimmt unterwegs, im Zuge des kommenden § 43a TKG gibt es bestimmt viel zu tun?!
 :lol:


----------



## SammyXP (24 Juli 2003)

Brief, E-Mail, Anruf bei der Firma alles schon probiert keine Antwort.
Werde wohl auf nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten und bis da nischt mehr machen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

SammyXP schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
> Bin aus Blindheit einem "legalen" Dialer von mainpean
> ...



Hallo, die Firma Mainpean brechnet erst ab 60 sec die Gebühren also solltest du dir keine sorgen machen müssen


----------



## technofreak (25 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die Firma Mainpean brechnet erst ab 60 sec die Gebühren also solltest du dir keine sorgen machen müssen


Woher hat der total anonyme Gast diese interessante Information, als Rechtsauskunft  
würde ich mich nicht darauf verlassen....
tf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

*Kulanz?*

Wie der andere Gast auf eine solche Großzügigkeit kommt, würde wohl jeden interessieren. Den Aussagen von "Tonnos" bzw. diversen hier dokumentierten Fällen ist solches wohl eher nicht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die Firma Mainpean brechnet erst ab 60 sec die Gebühren also solltest du dir keine sorgen machen müssen


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, da Mainpeandialer unterschiedlich konfiguriert sind. Manche greifen sofort, andere erst z. B. ab 15, 20 oder 40 Sekunden. Diese Vorlaufzeit ist allerdings bereits ind den Dialer oder am Server eingearbeitet, so dass bei 60 sec. die Vorlaufzeit dazugerechnet werden muss.
Allerdings zeigt sich Mainpean dzt. wirklich sehr kulant, insbesondere dann, wenn es um Widersprüche bei kazaa-download oder 1md geht. Womöglich dauert deshalb die Bearbeitung der vielen Schreiben etwas länger als noch vor einigen Wochen. Tonnos löst sein Versprechen offenbar tatsächlich ein.


----------



## Raimund (25 Juli 2003)

*Die Zusagen von tonnos-berlin*

 
@anna,

"Offenbar" und "tatsächlich" sind starke Vokabeln! Woher kommt denn diese Gewissheit? Eine neue Art von Amtshilfe?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

"Bin aus Blindheit einem "legalen" Dialer von mainpean 
auf den Leim gegangen. Dagegen kann ich ich wohl nichts machen, denn der Preis von 79,95/65 min stand klein in der Ecke. 
Die Verbindungszeit betrug aber nur ganze 6 Sekunden, dann wurde 
irgendwie getrennt(NICHT VON MIR).   "


An sich mögen 79,95 Euro für 65 Minuten noch irgendwie akzeptabel klingen. Allerdings muß da imho eine „Sicherung“ in Form irgendeiner Abrechnungsnummer, die dem Kunden– sei es per popup oder email – mitgeteilt werden. Dadurch muß es dem Kunden möglich sein zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt den von ihm gewünschten Leistungsumfang, für den er nebenbei bemerkt schon bezahlt hatte, in Anspruch zu nehmen. Trifft dies zu, so ists wohl o. k. 

Ansonsten kann wohl von Leistung und adäquater Gegenleistung wohl kaum die Rede sein . 

„Technofreak“ hat da in der Vergangenheit mehrere sehr gute Aussagen dazu gepostet. Leider habe ich sie aktuell nicht aufgefunden. 

cu
abc


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

@abc:

Was soll das bitte für ein Inhalt sein, der 79,95 Euro für 65 Minuten kostet???

Wenns ein erotischer ist, so krieg ich in der Videothek für 79,95 Euro sage und schreibe 1.440 Minuten content!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

*Re: Die Zusagen von tonnos-berlin*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> "Offenbar" und "tatsächlich" sind starke Vokabeln! Woher kommt denn diese Gewissheit? Eine neue Art von Amtshilfe?


Raimund
Member

Beigetreten: 05 Jun 2003
Artikel: 82
Wohnort: am Hofbräuhaus

...ist schon erstaunlich, wie man auch mit äußerst wenig konstruktiven Beiträgen und eher permanenter Nörgelei einen ganz akzeptable Artikelzahl zusammen bringt.
 :lol:


----------



## Heiko (25 Juli 2003)

@Raimund
@anna

Könntet Ihr mal mit Euren Kindereien aufhören. Für den unwissenden Leser hört sich das tatsächlich etwas seltsam an.
Wenn Ihr aber mit Sand schmeißen wollt, dann gibts hier um die Ecke einen recht günstigen Baustoffhändler, der Euch das geeignete Material kubikmeterweise zur Verfügung stellen kann...


----------



## SammyXP (26 Juli 2003)

Einen schönen Samstag,

von wegen keine Sorgen machen. Die erste Mahnung hab ich schon weg von IN-telegence die zweite wird sicher bald kommen und teurer sein als die Erste.

m.f.G. Sammy


----------



## baloo (31 Juli 2003)

Wie teuer sollte die erste Mahnung denn sein? Ich versuche auch gerade einem Dialer-Opfer zu helfen. Die Forderung von In-Telegence beträgt allerdings nur 5 Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte für 37 Sekunden. Entweder die paar Euro zähneknischernd zahlen oder wirklich Widerspruch einlegen ist im Moment die Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2003)

baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie teuer sollte die erste Mahnung denn sein? Ich versuche auch gerade einem Dialer-Opfer zu helfen. Die Forderung von In-Telegence beträgt allerdings nur 5 Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte für 37 Sekunden. Entweder die paar Euro zähneknischernd zahlen oder wirklich Widerspruch einlegen ist im Moment die Frage.


Dier erste Mahnung kostet wahrscheinlich nichts - das ist eher eine verschärfte Zahlungserinnerung nach der Zahlungsverweigerung ggü. z. B. der Telekom. Handelt es sich überhaupt um ein Mainpeanprodukt, wie es hier im Thread diskutiert wird?


----------



## Rechenknecht (31 Juli 2003)

baloo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie teuer sollte die erste Mahnung denn sein? Ich versuche auch gerade einem Dialer-Opfer zu helfen. Die Forderung von In-Telegence beträgt allerdings nur 5 Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte für 37 Sekunden. Entweder die paar Euro zähneknischernd zahlen oder wirklich Widerspruch einlegen ist im Moment die Frage.



Hi, ich meine, hier irgendwo mal etwas über 2,0-2,5 EUR gelesen zu haben, die für die erste Mahnung - wenn der Rechnung NICHT widersprochen wurde – laut richterlicher Entscheidung, gerechtfertigt wären. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher wo ich das herhabe.
Vielleicht kann da auch noch ein anderer was zu Sagen.


----------



## SammyXP (1 August 2003)

Hallo,

die erste Mahnung/Zahlungserinnerung hat noch nichts gekostet. Hab jetzt auf meinen Widerspruch ein nichtssagendes Schreiben von IN-telegence zugeschickt bekommen das mehr Werbung als Antworten beinhaltet mit dem Verweis an Firma Worldlines.
Und es ist eindeutig ein mainpean Dialer, die übrigens immer noch nichts von sich hören lassen haben.


m.f.G. Sam


----------



## max (5 August 2003)

*Mainpean Dialer*

Bloss mal zur Information:

Es ist leider nicht so, dass Mainpean auf das Geld verzichtet, wenn die Verbindungszeiten unter einer Minute liegen. Von allein und automatisch schon mal gleich gar nicht (wenigstens nicht bei dem Dialer, welcher bei 1md.de "zu haben" ist), und auch nach Anschreiben und Erklaerung des Sachverhaltes (z.B. zweimalige Anwahl innerhalb einer Minute zu jeweils wenigen Sekunden) kam mit einem Schreiben die Auskunft, dass alles rechtmaessig zugegangen ist.
Und lange Wartezeiten sind bei Mainpean leider auch normal - immerhin kam aber eine Antwort nach reichlich 2 Wochen. Man hatte sogar auf das FAX geantwortet, offensichtlich kann man sich hier also wenigstens das Geld fuer ein Einschreiben mit Rueckschein sparen.

Wir hatten uebrigens parallel zu dem Schreiben an Mainpean die Firma IN-telegence GmbH & Co KG benachrichtigt, dass derzeit die Zahlungsforderung seitens mainpean noch einer Pruefung unterzogen werden und haben seit dem (4 Wochen) noch nichts von IN-telegence gehoert. Die Telekom war es auch zufrieden, da wir die Rechnung abzueglich der 0190'er Kosten bezahlt haben.

Jetzt lassen wir uns erst einmal von einem Anwalt beraten, um zu klaeren, wie es weiter geht. Die Kosten werden wir jedoch auf keinen Fall ohne ein Urteil bezahlen.

Bei Bedarf, gebe ich gern Auskunft ueber den weitere Verlauf der Sache.

Gruss
max.


----------



## SammyXP (5 August 2003)

Bei mir ist es jetzt schon ca 6 Wochen seit dem Einspruch per Post und per Mail. Schicke nochmal ein Fax und dann mal sehn. Vielleicht haben die Urlaub. Na ja sollen se machen ich antworte dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Devilfrank (5 August 2003)

Tja max, immer wieder gern. Halt uns da mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## SammyXP (11 August 2003)

Hallo,

habe jetzt nach fast zwei Monaten eine Antwort auf mein Schreiben
vom 17.06.03 bekommen. "ich hätte mich im kostenpflichtigen Bereich
befunden, wir sind nicht verantwortlich, wie stellen nur das tool, der Dialer ist völlig in Ordnung bla, bla, bla"

Nicht mal ansatzweise auf die 6 sec eingegangen.

Mfg Sam


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (11 August 2003)

*Bei 6 sec belegung, kein recht auf forderung*

hallo sammy
schreib doch :
auf Grund aktueller rechtsprechung sind sie nicht berechtigt:
Inkassodienst beauftragen,
legen sie zuerst gültigen EVN ungekürzt vor,
Legen sie eine Willenserklärung meiner Einverständnis zur Dienstevermittlung vor (Elektronisches Einwilligungsprotokoll)
6 secundige Belegung übermittelt keine Inhalte , somit keine bezahlbare Wertschöpfung..
Verbindung könnte durch arglistische Täuschung zustandegekommen sein, z. B.: durch falsche  Buttonbelegung.
Wir bitten um Vorlage der Dialertype, der in Ihrem Contentbereich Zugang verschafft, um Vergleich mit dem Einsatzdialer vornehmen zu können, der von uns gesichert wurde.
Gunnar   

muß noch etwas hinzufügen, in www.dialerundrecht.de wird im Urteil vom AG Hildesheim  in der Entscheidung festgelegt, wenn der Contentanbieter in seinem AGB von einer 60 sec. Wartezeit wirbt, bis zur Contenttaktung, darf keine Forderung bei Verbdg. bis 60 sec. erfolgen.
kannst Du den Dialer mit seinem AGB noch anschauen?

in den ersten Antworten nach Deinem ersten Posting wurde Dir das Urteil schon vorgestellt, wie ich gerade las.
Hast Du darauf den Dialer mit seinem AGB mal untersucht, wenn Du eine Preisangabe gefunden hast gabs auch ein AGB?   
Kannst Du mal die angewählte Nummer angeben, vielleicht finde ich den Dialer in meiner Sammlung.


----------



## SammyXP (11 August 2003)

Hallo hab den Dialer. Die ABG lautet in etwa:
Verbraucherinfo / AGB

 Allgemeines

Sie schließen mit der Nutzung unseres Internetangebotes einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Andreas Richter. 

Die Vertragssprache innerhalb unseres Angebotes ist DEUTSCH. 

Die Nutzung des Angebotes über die von uns gestellte Einwahlsoftware erfolgt anonym. Lediglich die zur Abrechung erforderlichen Daten werden von uns erhoben und gespeichert. 

Bestandsdaten und Nutzungsdaten werden gespeichert und unverzüglich gelöscht, sobald ihre Vorhaltung nicht mehr erforderlich ist. 

Unsere Angebote entsprechen den Richtlinien der FSM. Diese Richtlinien finden Sie unter http://www.fsm.de. 


 Einwahl durch Mehrwertrufnummer (Dialer) 

1. Sie schliessen mit der Einwahl ins Internet über die von uns bereitgestellte Einwahlsoftware (Dialer) einen Vertrag mit der Mainpean GmbH, Scharnweber Strasse 69, 12587 Berlin

2. Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer zum anzeigten Pauschal-Preis bzw. zum anzeigten Preis pro Minute. Im letzterem Fall erfolgt die Abrechnung erfolgt im Sekunden–Takt.

3. Ein Widerrufsrecht bezüglich der hier erbrachten Dienstleistungen besteht grundsätzlich gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB nicht. 


 Beanstandungen 

Beanstandungen bezüglich unseres Angebotes richten Sie bitte an
 
   Mainpean GmbH
   Scharnweber Strasse 69
   12587 Berlin
   Telefon 030 64904 0
   Telefax 030 64904 100
   E-Mail [email protected] 

Diese Vertragsinformationen können Sie unter http://pay.stardialer.de/pay-now/agb.php downloaden.

Ende der Vertragsinformationen der Mainpean GmbH.

Kannst du damit was anfangen?


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (11 August 2003)

*AGB, sekundenweise Abrechnung vom Minutenpreis 1,86 Euronen*

Na Sammy,
Du kopierst den AGB und streichst mit Textmarker die für Dich wichtigen Passagen an und forderst eine Stellungnahme zu Deiner Einwahl- und verweilzeit, und forderst um Korrektur der Forderung und Rechnung.

Stell eine Kostenrechnung von pro Brief von 10 EU auf und schreibst,  sie können die 6 secunden an Deinen Unkosten abziehen und den Rest Dir überweisen, ansonsten übergibst Du den Fall weiter an eine Verbraucherzentrale.
Westok


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

@Westok
Schimpf mich nicht, aber rgendwie kann ich in den AGB´s nichts von der _1 Minute_ lesen. Was würdest Du textmarken?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 August 2003)

Gunnar Arthus schrieb:
			
		

> Stell eine Kostenrechnung von pro Brief von 10 EU auf und schreibst, sie können die 6 secunden an Deinen Unkosten abziehen und den Rest Dir überweisen, ansonsten übergibst Du den Fall weiter an eine Verbraucherzentrale.



Naja. Spätestens jetzt wird´s schwachsinnig. Du musst die Kosten, die Dir entstanden sind, schon nachweisen können. Das Papier, auf dem Dein Brief geschrieben ist, sowie Umschlag und Porto würden sich da durchaus in Rechnung stellen lassen. Wenn die Forderung nicht berechtigt ist...

Die Mainpean-AGB sind ein sehr interessantes Beispiel, weil da was ganz wichtiges fehlt: Das Angebot. Man kann den AGB lediglich entnehmen, wie Mainpean einen Vertrag mit dir geschlossen haben möchte und das es sich angeblich um Dienstleistungen handeln soll. Worin die nun bestehen sollen ist den AGB nicht zu entnehmen und auch Tonno war nicht in der Lage, sie vernünftig zu beschreiben.
Da erübrigt es sich, auch nach wichtigen Passagen zu suchen, weil die ja nicht in den AGB zu finden sind. Umgekehrt heißt das aber auch, dass man bei Mainpean wissen sollte, von wo der Dialer stammt, mit dem sich die Geschädigten einwählen...


----------



## Raimund (11 August 2003)

*meinpein*

@anna,

der bezieht sich in seinen AGB auf eine FSM-Kompatibilität.

In der Mitgliederliste ist er aber nicht zu finden! Was soll man davon halten?

http://www.fsm.de/?s=Mitgliederverzeichnis

Der ist Mitglied bei der Dialer-Lobby: FST e. V.

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder_j_o.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (11 August 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @Westok
> Schimpf mich nicht, aber rgendwie kann ich in den AGB´s nichts von der _1 Minute_ lesen. Was würdest Du textmarken?



In den mittleren Absätzen, Überschrift Einwahl der Mehrwertnummer  unter zweitens steht zum angegebenen Min.-Preis.  mit secundenweiser Abrechnung
Am besten man verwendet den Link zum download der Vertragsinformationen ganz unten vom Thread, da stehts noch genauer.

Habe ich ein falsches Textverständnis, oder hast Du das überlesen  
kein grund zu grummeln  
westok


----------



## haudraufundschluss (11 August 2003)

@Raimund:

Aber der Interessenverband Neue Medien ist darin zu finden und auf deren Mitgliederliste wiederum findet sich auch der eine oder andere Dialeranbieter...


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (11 August 2003)

*Re: meinpein*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @anna,
> 
> der bezieht sich in seinen AGB auf eine FSM-Kompatibilität.
> 
> ...



Wo lest ihr herum , wen wollt ihr ...... :bigcry: 
In dem AGB sind explizide genaue Preisangaben
gunnar


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

@Raimund
Genau das habe ich erst vor wenigen Tagen mit einer netten Vertreterin der Rechtsabteilung von Mainpean besprochen - allerdings kannte sie weder den einen noch den anderen Verein. Es wird Zeit, dass tonnos aus dem Urlaub kommt - der Arbeits-Berg ruft!


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

@Gunnar Arthus


			
				SammyXP schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Die Einwahl erfolgt über eine sog. Mehrwertrufnummer zum anzeigten Pauschal-Preis bzw. zum anzeigten Preis pro Minute. Im letzterem Fall erfolgt die Abrechnung erfolgt im Sekunden–Takt.


Ist das alles? Das dürfte wohl die Standard-AGB sein. Bei SammyXP greift der Pauschalpreis - ab _bzw_. ist ein anderes Angebot gemeint.


----------



## SammyXP (12 August 2003)

@anna

so seh ich das auch. Die Preisangabe ist wohl wasserdicht.
Nur eben diese misteriöse Leistung fehlt. Ich hoffe darüber
habe ich eine Chance.

Sam


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

@SammyXP
Dem User steht eine gezipte Datei mit 8,5 MB Inhalt oder der Zugang zu einem Infoforum zur Verfügung. Wenn Du zwar über den Dialer online warst, aber weder in das Forum gegegangen bist, noch die Datei downgeloadet hast, dann kann das Mainpean nachvollziehen. Insbesondere Das Upload wird am Server registriert. Jetzt würde ich wieder mit einer Einzelfalllösung kommen, doch das gehört hier nicht her - außerdem hatten wir das (glaube ich) bei Dir schon.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2003)

Wenn das unter

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2600&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15#22941

Gesagte zutrifft, ist hier der Anbieter der angeblichen Leistung derjenige, der bei Widerspruch gegen das einfache Inkasso des Netzbetreibers tätig werden muss, wenn er das Geld vereinnahmen will.

Die TKV kennt nur drei Beteiligte, den Verbraucher, den Netzbetreiber sowie Anbieter von Zusatzleistungen. Ob diese Anbieter die Mithilfe von weiteren Helfershelfern benötigen, ist deren Sache. Das Vertragsverhältnis der Unter- und Weitervermietern von was auch immer geht den Verbraucher nichts an und kann seine Rechte nicht schmälern.

Mit der Neufassung der TKV vom 20.8.02 steht dem Verbraucher ein Widerspruchsrecht gegen strittige Forderungen zu. Er muss den Netzbetreiber entsprechend informieren. In dieser Haltung kann er zunächst lange verharren.

Ändern kann diese Streitsituation nur der Anbieter der Leistung, der angeblich Anspruch auf Bezahlung hat, indem er seine Forderung begründet. Wenn er dies nicht tut, bleibt es bei einer strittigen Forderung.

Die Pflicht des Leistungsanbieters, seine Forderung zu begründen, können nicht einfach Mitnutznießer unter Carriern übernehmen, so gerne sie ihren Teil der Beute auch hätten. Die TKV spricht ausdrücklich vom Leistungsanbieter und strittig ist bei Verbraucherwiderspruch das rechtmäßige Zustandekommen des Vertrages.

Hierzu können Carrier in der Tat nichts beitragen. Ein Dialerhersteller, der für den Content nicht verantwortlich sein will, ist nicht der Leistungsanbieter, sondern lediglich Vertragspartner des Leistungsanbieters in einer Carrierfunktion.

Der Vertrag zwischen dem Verbraucher und dem Leistungsanbieter unterliegt dem Fernabsatzrecht, der TKV sowie allen anderen zutreffenden Gesetzen. Unerheblich sind Wunschträume von Interessenverbänden oder freiwilligen Selbstinthronisierungen.

Das Fernabsatzrecht verlangt klare Informationen für den Verbraucher über die Ware, den Preis, die AGBs und alle Schritte, die zum Kauf führen.

Die Ware war nach meiner Kenntnis immer falsch, aber ständig anders beschrieben. Die Preisinformation war bewusst versteckt und unklar, die AGBs für Windows-Anwender nicht erkennbar zu finden (Keine Schaltfläche) und die zum Kauf führenden Schritte nicht erklärt.

Soweit die unverbindliche Meinung eines Nichtjuristen. Man sollte sich jedenfalls bezüglich des Widerspruchsrechts und des Anscheinsbeweises nicht in die Irre führen lassen. Die Neuregelung der TKV ist jetzt ca. 1 Jahr alt und ändert diese Frage ganz entscheidend.

Ältere Urteile oder Rechtskommentare sind überholt. Widerstand braucht Phantasie.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## SammyXP (12 August 2003)

Hab mal bei dem Dialer die Ländereinstellung geändert. Bei Deutschland war die Preisangabe am kleinsten von der Schrift und am Größten vom Betrag. Bei den meisten anderen Ländern war der Preis DICK und FETT in der Mitte zu sehen.
Haben die andere Gesetze?


----------



## dvill (13 August 2003)

Der seriöse Geschäftsmann hat sich angeblich in kompetenter Runde über den Zusammenhang zwischen klaren Verbraucherinformationen und erzielbarem Umsatz gemäß

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-intelegence/148-3.html

geäußert. Möglich wäre das schon. Wenn man den Vorsatz belegen kann, wäre es in einer Verteidigungsargumentation sicherlich hilfreich.

Der Zusammenhang selbst ist ohnehin klar. Nicht ohne Grund sind die Preisinformation i.a. ungenügend und versteckt angebracht.

Zur Erinnerung ein Zitat aus dem Kodex der freiwilligen Selbstorganisation des Gewerbes:



> Bevor die Nutzung einer Premium-Rate-Rufnummer oder einer Rufnummer, bei der faktisch eine Auszahlung erfolgt, durch einen Computer gestartet/ aktiviert wird, sind in dem Anwahl- oder Freigabemenü der Preis in Euro je Minute und/ oder Event, die gemäß Abschnitt A IV Abs. 1 des Verhaltenskodex erforderlichen Angaben zum Dienste- und ggf. Informationsanbieter und die vollständige Rufnummer in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den "Bestätigungsfeldern" feststehend anzuzeigen. Die Angaben zum Dienste- und ggf. Informationsanbieter können auch über ein Dialerimpressum vorgehalten werden.





> Die verwendete Schriftfarbe für den Tarifhinweis muss sich klar vom Hintergrund abheben. Die verwendete Schriftgröße muss der größten Zeichengröße im Freigabebereich entsprechen und mindestens acht Punkt groß sein. Es muss eine klar lesbare und zum Hintergrund kontrastreiche Schriftart verwendet werden.



Also: Der Preis muss in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den "Bestätigungsfeldern" angezeigt werden (Schon mal definitiv nicht am Fensterrand!) und nicht kleiner als andere verwendete Schriftbestandteile.

Viele Dialer, die für sich beanspruchen, FST-konform zu sein, sind es nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Raimund (13 August 2003)

*FST e. V. Verhaltenscodex*

:evil:
@dvill,

zur FST und den organisierten Mitverdienern bitte auch hier nachsehen:

http://www.griese-es.de/internet/0190.html

und zum Begriff "Verhaltenscodex":

http://www.legamedia.net/legamall/2002/02-10/0210_neubacher_frank_mafia_01.php

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dvill (13 August 2003)

Nichtsdestotrotz biedert dieser Verein sich unseren, von der Lobby bearbeiteten, Politikern für "höhere Aufgaben" an.

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/druck/aktuelles_juni_03.html

Die Hydra hat noch viele Köpfe.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (13 August 2003)

Meine Meinung zur FST und der Politik:

Es ist für die Politik *bequem*, sich auf eine vermeintlich kompetente Institution zu stützen, deren Regeln sich zunächst einigermaßen plausibel anhören...

Gruß
Dino


----------



## SammyXP (21 August 2003)

Hallo,

habe heute, als ich vom Urlaub zurück kam, die Mahnung von
acoreus im Kasten gehabt.
Hauptforderung + 27,50 € Gebühren.
Soll ich bei denen gleich den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid anfordern?

Sam


----------



## technofreak (21 August 2003)

SammyXP schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich bei denen gleich den Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid anfordern?



Den kannst du nicht anfordern, nur der (angebliche) Gläubiger kann das, laß dich doch überraschen...
Wenn er kommt , kann innerhalb 14 Tagen ohne jede Begründung Widerspruch eingelegt werden.
Dann ist die Gegenseite wieder im Zugzwang....
siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986
tf


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:



> Die Mainpean-AGB sind ein sehr interessantes Beispiel, weil da was ganz wichtiges fehlt: Das Angebot. Man kann den AGB lediglich entnehmen, wie Mainpean einen Vertrag mit dir geschlossen haben möchte und das es sich angeblich um Dienstleistungen handeln soll. Worin die nun bestehen sollen ist den AGB nicht zu entnehmen und auch Tonno war nicht in der Lage, sie vernünftig zu beschreiben.
> Da erübrigt es sich, auch nach wichtigen Passagen zu suchen, weil die ja nicht in den AGB zu finden sind. Umgekehrt heißt das aber auch, dass man bei Mainpean wissen sollte, von wo der Dialer stammt, mit dem sich die Geschädigten einwählen...



Ein interessanter Beitrag, man sollte durchaus bedenken, dass Mainpean sowieso ausschliesslich mit "Content" herumeiert. Vor "langer" Zeit haben die noch u.a. für "virtuelle" Heilpraktiker und ähnliche Absurditäten als Webmazters geworben. Wenn man sich den "Content" von Mainpean heute anschaut, leben sie ausserordentlich gut von "Sexseiten" und ein paar Hacker-und winzig wenigen anderen Seiten.

Vor ca. einem Jahr antwortete z.B.:.....(Mainpean)  in einem Interview bei geldverdienen. xy auf die Frage: Brauchen Sie Content für 1,86.-€? mit "Nein, brauch ich nicht!"(...oder ziemlich ähnlich...) Das war eher ehrlich! 
Klar, wer braucht das??? 
Aus meiner Sicht handelt es sich bei diesen "seriösen" Geschäften um eine leider immer noch "vage" rechtlich abgesicherte Einkommensform, welche aus einer Wirrnis der Rechtslage für "Contents" und deren Verkauf entstanden ist, und knallhart ausgenutzt wird. Was wir heute in der Tasche haben...
Und keine Aussicht auf wirkliche Besserung für den "Normal-User".
Schon letztes Jahr ist .....(Mainpean), bei einer Anhörung zum Thema " Düdeldei" im Bundesrat mit anderen Vertretern der Branche "rumgelobbt"... 
Was soll's: Die ethische Frage ist sowieso in der buddhistischen Philosophie beantwortet: die werden in ihrer nächsten Reinkarnation.... 
Oder doch nicht???
Im Jaginforum läuft ein solches Posting übrigens unter:
"Was nichts mit Sex und Geldverdienen zu tun hat"
oder so ähnlich! 8)
Länger lebe dialerhilfe!!!

_persönliche Angaben gelöscht , siehe NUB/tf_


----------



## BenTigger (22 August 2003)

Ich denke, es geht ihm ehrer darum, denen mitzuteilen, das sie sich weitere Mahnungen sparen können, damit er gleich dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprechen kann 

So spart er sich und denen jede Menge Porto und Papierkosten


----------



## SammyXP (22 August 2003)

So war's gemeint.

Sam


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

Hallo,

habe heute die zweite und letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung erhalten.
Nochmal 2,50 € rauf. Muß ich widersprechen? hab das getippe satt.


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2003)

Nein, wenn Du bereits widersprochen hattest, als nächstes den Mahnbescheid abwarten und erst dann wieder reagieren.

*Kleiner Tip:* angeblich werden für Verbindungen zu Kazaa-Download, 1md and others (über Mainpean), die vor der 2. Juniwoche 2003 zustande kamen, von In-telegence keine Mahnbescheide erstellt.


----------



## JWiedel (4 September 2003)

*Neue Watschen für Inkassobüros*

  Ich glaube, es wird so bald keine Klagen von Inkassobüros mehr geben. Erst jetzt sind bei www.dialerschutz.de wieder 2 neue Urteile dargelegt worden. Unser beliebtes Inkassobüro Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH  hat in Berlin eine schöne Watsche vom Richter bekommen. Außer Spesen nichts gewesen ! Die Rechtslage scheint jetzt eindeutig zugunsten der Geschädigten zu gehen, auch ohne Beweise eines unlauteren Dialers. Jetzt müssen endlich die Forderer ihre Ansprüche eindeutig und nachvollziehbar belegen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2003)

*Die betreffenden Urteile*

Anbei zur schnelleren Information die direkten Links zu den Urteilen:

04.09.2003

Neu eingestellt:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agberlinwedding010903.htm
Urteil des AG Berlin Wedding v. 01.09.2003 - Az.: 17C 263/03

Es obliegt angesichts der "hinlänglich bekannten" Dialer-Problematik dem Netz-Betreiber nachzuweisen, dass der Nutzer die Mehrwertdienste-Verbindung wirklich wollte. 


04.09.2003

Neu eingestellt:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/agreinbek270803.htm
Urteil des AG Reinbek v. 27.08.2003 - Az.: 5 C 313/03

1. Der Netz-Betreiber ist beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leisitung. Ein mit "Einzelverbindungsübersicht" überschriebener Ausdruck einer Bildschirmanzeige ist als Beweis nicht geeignet. 

2. Der Netz-Betreiber muss beweisen, dass dem Nutzer vor Inanspruchnahme des Mehrwertdienstes die Höhe des anfallenden Entgeltes mitgeteilt wurde. Alleine die Tatsache, dass eine entsprechende Verpflichtung der Anbieter besteht, sagt nichts darüber aus, dass diese Verpflichtung auch im konkreten Einzelfall eingehalten wurde. 

3. Die Einwendungsfrist aus der Telekom-Rechnung gilt nicht im Verhältnis zu Fremdanbietern.


----------



## SammyXP (11 September 2003)

Und noch eine allerletzte Chance von acoreus. Diesmal aber ohne Zahlungsvordruck, ohne Kostenauflistung, in schwarz-weiß und man geht standardbriefisch auf meinen Widerspruch ein. Er ist nichtig sagen die. Haben sie ihn genau gelesen? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## SammyXP (15 Oktober 2003)

Hallo mal wieder,

Habe jetzt nach einer Zahlungserinnerung, einer Mahnung, einer letzten außergerichtlichen und einer allerletzten außergerichtlichen Mahnung, die allerallerletzte außergerichtliche Mahnung erhalten. Ich soll SOFORT 114,95 zahlen oder es kommt der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid.

???

Sam


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Oktober 2003)

Lieber SammyXP,

freu dich doch. Die gelbe Post verdient, dich kostet's wohl nix extra - und der MB kommt, wenn er soll, schon noch.

Vielleicht kommt aber vorher noch ne allerallerallerallerallerallerletzte vorgerichtliche Mahnung ...
 :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2003)

*Wie wird das eigentlich bei "echten" Forderungen g*

Weil man hier immer von endlosen "Mahnketten" liest:
Wie wird das eigentlich bei anderen Branchen bzw. Fällen gehandhabt?

Zum Beispiel würde man im Unternehmen, in dem ich beschäftigt bin (hat nichts mit Telekombranche zu tun und ich arbeite auch nicht selbst in der Buchhaltung) bei säumigen Kunden und für tatsächlich berechtigt gehaltene Forderungen nicht lange fackeln.
Je nach Kunde: Nach spätestens zwei erfolglosen (in kurzen Abständen) Mahnungen geht die Sache zu Gericht. So kompliziert ist das Ausfüllen der entsprechenden Formulare ja angeblich gar nicht.

Bei tatsächlich berechtigten Forderungen wäre auch relativ bald ein Titel erwirkt, dieser hält notfalls bis zu 30 Jahre lang.

Warum wird also in der Dialerbranche so lange herum gemahnt? 10 "letzte außergerichtliche Mahnungen" an den gleichen Kunden werden diesen irgendwann wohl kaum noch beeindrucken.

Würden die Kosten derart "sinnloser" Mahnungen überhaupt vom Gericht dem Gläubiger zugesprochen werden? Nach Durchsicht diverser Urteile bezweifle ich das eher.


----------



## AngusG (16 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Gast!

Leider wird wohl bei Gericht nicht soooo genau auf die Mahnkosten geguckt, wenn die Hauptforderung gegeben ist. Es wird mal kurz "drübergeschaut", ob da nicht was unübliches oder unangemessenes gefordert wird.
Wenn der Schuldner sich gar nicht rührt, dürften bis zu 3 Mahnungen mit Mahnkosten bis 2,- € pro Mahnung angemessen sein (Porto, Papier, Arbeit), je nach Ansicht des Richters.
Bei Inkasso-Kosten wird schon genauer hingesehen.
Man sollte in diesen Fällen hier mal das jeweilige Gericht mit der Nase drauf stoßen, indem man schon in seinem ersten Widerspruch gegen die Mahnung des Dienstanbieters schreibt:

"Ich weise darauf hin, dass ich auch auf weitere Mahnungen Ihrerseits keine Zahlungen leisten werde. Gemäß ihrer Schadensminderungspflicht sollten Sie daher, um Kosten zu sparen, weitere Mahnungen unterlassen, ebenso ist ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid nicht nötig, da ich gegen einen solchen Widerspruch einlegen werde. Sollten Sie dennoch ihre Forderung für berechtigt halten, erheben Sie bitte sofort Klage beim zuständigen Gericht. Ich verweigere ernsthaft und endgültig die von Ihnen geforderte Leistung."

Dabei sollte man sich aber schon sicher sein, was man tut, und seinen Widerspruch gut und in einem Rutsch unter allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten begründen.
Wenn dann grundlos weiter gemahnt wird, wird das Gericht später weitere Mahnkosten wohl nicht zusprechen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## technofreak (16 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Wie wird das eigentlich bei "echten" Forderung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Beispiel würde man im Unternehmen, in dem ich beschäftigt bin (hat nichts mit
> Telekombranche zu tun und ich arbeite auch nicht selbst in der Buchhaltung) bei säumigen
> Kunden und für tatsächlich berechtigt gehaltene Forderungen nicht lange fackeln.
> Je nach Kunde:
> ...




Dieselben Fragen und Antworten habe ich an eine Bekannte, die Chefbuchhalterin ist, 
gestellt und bekommen. Daraus resultiert die schlichte Vermutung , daß es eben keine rechtlich
 sauberen Forderungen sind, und daß man mit endlosen Mahnorgien den User früher oder später
 weichkochen will, jedenfalls bei so vielen, daß sich das Geschäft auf jeden Fall lohnt. Wenn auch nur
 ein Bruchteil der so mit ungerechtfertigten Forderungen Abgemahnten aus welchen Gründen auch 
immer, Unwissenheit, Angst oder Scham bezahlt ist die Rechnung schon glänzend aufgegangen
 und zwar für alle die daran beteiligt sind. 

minimale Kosten = maximaler Gewinn , de facto Brutto= Netto 

Die Frage warum man in ganz seltenen Einzelfällen es doch schon mal riskierte, vor 
Gericht zu ziehen, dürfte zwei Gründe haben:

1. In der Vergangenheit waren die Positionen  der Betroffenen  auf Grund der miserablen Gesetzeslage
und der Unkenntnis der Rechtsprechung mit der speziellen Materie  in Deutschland sehr schwierig, 
so daß anfangs  einige für Verbraucher ungünstige Urteile ergangen sind.

2. Daher riskierte man es , um damit weitere "Abschreckung" gegen diejenigen zu erzeugen die 
dennoch bereit gewesen wären , ihren Fall durchzufechten.

Dies Bild hat sich jedoch in mehrerlei Hinsicht verändert. Zwar ist das Mehrwertdienstgesetz auch
 nach der zweiten Nachbesserung lückenhaft, so daß bereits wieder eine Nachbesserung angekündigt ist:

http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1661306

aber es zeigt zumindest,  daß der Trend der Gesetzgebung , wenn auch quälend langsam
 in Richtung der Verbesserung  der Position des Verbrauchers geht.

Parallel dazu  ist auch die Rechtsprechung mittlerweile doch erheblich sensibler und informierter 
den Problemen gegenüber geworden, nicht zuletzt durch Informationen in den beiden  Foren 
(insbesondere der dort mitarbeitenden Juristen) , die den Betroffenen handfeste Argumente
 gegenüber ungerechtfertigten Forderungen in einem Prozess an die Hand gegeben haben. Dies ist, um das den 
natürlich mitlesenden und sicherlich wenig erfreuten Beteiligten ins Gebetbuch zu schreiben 
keine unerlaubte Rechtsberatung und wenn sie sich noch so darüber aufregen , daß hier ihren
merkwürdigen  Geschäftspraktiken  Widerstand entgegengesetzt wird 

tf


----------



## SammyXP (18 August 2005)

Hallo mal wieder,

also die Sache scheint gegessen zu sein. Seit meinem letzten Beitrag nichts mehr von der Firma gehört.

ENDE :wave:


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2005)

@ SammyXP, war die Nummer evtl. die 0190059783 für 79,95€? Da hatte die acoreus das Inkasso schon vor sehr langer Zeit klang heimlich eingestellt.


----------

